# Some questions about the 291



## JoWade (9 Oct 2006)

Hello, I am presently a reservist in the Fusiliers Mont-Royal (I've been there for 7 years now). I am presently transferring to the 291 trades (did all the stuff, medical to come next week even though I got 111225 in may 06 ... lol ) and I was wondering if the girlfriend (because she is pregnant) will have access to a PMQ in Kingston while I am there or am I better with the separation pay. 

As for 291, CRFC told me it should go quick cuz they are looking for a lot of people and because of my present military experience, it will help me get in faster. Presently I am lvl 2   security clearance (well in the process, god knows how they take their time in Ottawa  ...)

My only concern is math, is there a way to get hold of the math book before the course, it would really help me.

Thank you! AND I CAN'T WAIT TO BE A 291 

Corporal Jonathan Wade


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

Your questions make me wonder if you bothered to SEARCH this site.  At the bottom of this Forums page are two topics on 291 easily found without a search.  As for your questions on PMQ availability for an unmarried member, they to have been answered in depth in other Topics.  I guess it is time to post these for you to read:

Once again!


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## JoWade (9 Oct 2006)

Thank you, well I wanted to post an introduction message at the same time. I actually searched the site and found some infos but as you know the CANFORGEN always bring us some sudden changes (almost every week) ...

Anyway thank you for all the info! 

PS: I am a french canadian so I might have some problems with grammar and ponctuation. That may explain all the errors I have in my posts.


----------



## Kokanee (6 Nov 2006)

a)Ref the PMQ, in Kingston they are a complete waste of money, I could elaborate but i'll just point you here;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28895/post-7882

Assuming you are common-law, then I would go for the seperation pay, or buying a house instead.

b)Regarding your security clearance, the average wait for a clearance is still about a year, year and a half. Kingston has excellent language courses however, so perhaps a good opportunity to take some English classes.


----------



## glenndon (6 Nov 2006)

Telling him the PMQ's are a complete waste of money is not helpful I don't think in this situation.  However I do agree they aren't all that great, and nicer accomadations can be had outside the base.  But you can't beat the location.  I believe he's asking about them so he has his girlfriend close by when she is due to give birth.

As pointed out, it takes a while to get the security clearance needed in order to complete all your 291 training.  So whether they give you the full fledged posting to Kingston, thereby allowing you to get the benefits of buying a house, I couldn't tell you.

What I CAN tell you, is that I was at CFSCE for my POET/LCIS Apprentice course from Oct '01 to January '03.

At first I lived in the barracks.  During my LCIS QL3 I requested to move into a PMQ with my then pregnant girlfriend, which was granted.

You can always ask, the worse they say is No, then you go from there.


----------



## Radop (10 Nov 2006)

As glendon has pointed out, your opinion of the housing in Kingston is just that, your opinion.  If he rents a place, he has to pay first and last months rent, appartments are a long ways from the base so include traveling costs, rent for the most part is slightly higher in town but you do get better bang for your buck there but there are a lot of PMQs available here so you can pick and choose the one that meets your needs, budget and proximity that you want.  I have lived in my PMQ for 12 yrs now and the only thing I have to complain about is the size.  I would have moved out years ago but they keep telling me I am posted.  The base is a lot safer than some of the areas that he may have to move into with a family and private's wages (Rideau Heights).  There are currently quite a few 291ers doing french training with us and over half of them are living in the PMQs.  The simis with the new siding and windows are running around $750.  A single will run you near $900 and one with a basement $1300.  An appartment will run you around $700.  Good luck.  

PS  You are also protected as a Pte so won't have to pay as much for rent until you reach Pte 3 (25% of your monthly income is max).


----------



## acnose (18 Jun 2007)

Where as your QL3 will take what will seem like an eternity, you will be posted to ottawa once your done.  So you can check against it yourself if you want to purchase a house for the possibilty of 2ish years.  Some people have been there up to 3 years, some less than one.  Those that are there for a short time should consider themselves very lucky as the security clearance can take quite a while.  As for the language school, take it if you get the chance.  Also i'm sure the course is much better now that morse has been removed.


----------



## just_curious (20 Jun 2007)

Are 291ers still being posted back to Ottawa upon completion of their 3s or a some being posted to Kingston instead? Would they have a choice say if they have family / wife / house in Ottawa?

Thanks,
questions


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jun 2007)

50/50 between Kingston and Ottawa. Both units need people, but the RUMINT going around Kingston is that QL3s are being posted in to get Operational experience before heading on QL5, and postings in Ottawa.

Wife/House are always extenuating circumstances, but normally they ask for volunteers to get posted to Kingston, before they start making people go.


----------



## just_curious (21 Jun 2007)

Thanks a lot.

Sincerely,
questions


----------

